# vandaag klaar/mogelijk vandaag



## lizardo_jr

Hi all,

I have a query regarding word order and I would be very grateful if anyone could help me.

I have learned that “it is ready today” is _het is *vandaag klaar*_

However today I learned that “it is possible today” is *het is mogelijk vandaag*

I am confused by the placement of the word *vandaag*in these sentences. I thought that if *het is vandaag*_ *klaar*_ is correct then it would logically follow that *het is vandaag mogelijk*would also be correct.

My girlfriend (she is Belgian) confirms that _het is vandaag klaar and het is vandaag mogelijk_ is how she would say these phrases but she finds it difficult to explain the reasons why (I guess because it is just naturally her mother tongue).

(I am currently learning Dutch by using the Michel Thomas method. At the moment I am only at a very foundation level but my inquisitive nature about the finer details sometimes holds my progression back!)

Dag!


----------



## bibibiben

Adjective: Het is vandaag mogelijk = Vandaag is het mogelijk = It's possible today.
Adverb: Het is mogelijk vandaag = Mogelijk is het vandaag = It's possibly today.


----------



## eno2

Ik zie eigenlijk geen verschil in betekenis tussen 'vandaag is het mogelijk' en 'Het is mogelijk vandaag' zolang je maar 'mogelijk ' gebruikt in de betekenis van 'doenbaar'. Ik zou ze ook alle twee gebruiken zonder er verder bij na te denken. 

In de zin '_Laten we zo vroeg mogelijk vertrekken' is 'mogelijk' bijwoord maar betekent niet 'misschien, possibly', maar wel 'als kan, as possible'.
_


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> 'Het is mogelijk vandaag' zolang je maar 'mogelijk ' gebruikt in de betekenis van 'doenbaar'. Ik zou ze ook alle twee gebruiken zonder er verder bij na te denken.



Alleen als de spreker de juiste intonatie erin legt, zal een toehoorder bij de uitspraak "Het is mogelijk vandaag" begrijpen dat _mogelijk_ als adjectief (in de betekenis van _uitvoerbaar_) dient te worden opgevat.

Op papier ben je sowieso verloren. Ik denk dat vrijwel elke lezer _mogelijk_ in de zin "Het is mogelijk vandaag"  in eerste instantie als bijwoord zal opvatten (in de betekenis van _misschien_). Pas als de context voldoende duidelijkheid schept, zal de lezer beseffen dat er ook nog een andere lezing mogelijk is.


----------



## Peterdg

Hmm. In België zou dan "mogelijkerwijze" of "mogelijks" gebruikt worden. Volgens "Taaladvies.net" behoort "mogelijks" niet tot de standaardtaal (dwz: in Nederland begrijpt/gebruikt men het niet).

Ik heb echt een mentale oefening moeten doen om "het is mogelijk vandaag" te interpreteren als "het is misschien vandaag".


----------



## ThomasK

Is dit opnieuw een verschil tussen VL en NL? Ik volg PdG ;-): in een context zou ik _mogelijk_ eventueel als bw. kunnen lezen (_Wanneer zou hij komen? ._..),maar  normaliter zou ik _mogelijk_ hier als adj. hebben geïnterpreteerd... Vermoedelijk omdat wij die T-adv. (in VL ?) graag op die 'buitenplaats' zetten (of beter: de tweede pool, de plaats achter de ww.-rest): _Ik breng het eten morgen, ??Ik zal dat doen volgende week??,_ zeker in de spreektaal.

Inzake de beginvraag (_Is het vandaag klaar? / het is mogelijk vandaag_) moet het wel duidelijk zijn dat je gewoonweg kunt zeggen: _Het is vandaag mogelijk? _Dus is er *in principe geen tegenspraak inzake de regel*. _Unmarked_ positie is in het NL : adv. voor het object/.... Maar _marked_ is dan: adv. voorop, om te benadrukken, of - minder evident, vaak zeer spreektalig, lijkt mij - adv. achter de ww.-eindgroep of na obj./ pred.

Trouwens, deze vraag herinnert aan die van Marrish over die tweede pool in de bijzin (wat ik nog minder evident was), en daar vond ik dat er heel grote tolerantie was.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Alleen als de spreker de juiste intonatie erin legt, zal een toehoorder bij de uitspraak "Het is mogelijk vandaag" begrijpen dat _mogelijk_ als adjectief (in de betekenis van _uitvoerbaar_) dient te worden opgevat.
> 
> Op papier ben je sowieso verloren. Ik denk dat vrijwel elke lezer _mogelijk_ in de zin "Het is mogelijk vandaag"  in eerste instantie als bijwoord zal opvatten (in de betekenis van _misschien_). Pas als de context voldoende duidelijkheid schept, zal de lezer beseffen dat er ook nog een andere lezing mogelijk is.


"Het is mogelijk vandaag" in de betekenis van "Het is misschien vandaag" klinkt een beetje raar in mijn oren. . Ik zou dan zeggen "Het is mogelijks vandaag" Maar Peterdg zegt, dat mogelijks geen standaard Nederlands is. 

In elk geval, mijn punt was: 1 dat je niet meteen "mogelijk" als adjectief of bijwoord kan bestempelen. Wat jij wel deed.
en 2. Dat "mogelijk" als bijwoord ook twee betekenissen heeft, of kan hebben.  

Dat simpele woordje veroorzaakt een hoop moeilijkheden...

Ik keek al direct raar op van jouw kwalificatie als adjectief in de zin "*het is vandaag mogelijk". *
_Adjectief  bij vandaag? Een mogelijk vandaag? Dat is een raar adjectief. _


----------



## ThomasK

Eén stukje antwoord: die _mogelijk_ is inderdaad adjectief als predicatief gebruikt, als gezegde, zoals wij ooit zeiden (zoals alle adj. na koppelwoord.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Eén stukje antwoord: die _mogelijk_ is inderdaad adjectief als predicatief gebruikt, als gezegde, zoals wij ooit zeiden (zoals alle adj. na koppelwoord.


Bedoel je koppelwerkwoord? Technisch zal het wel kloppen dat het een adjectief is daar. Maar ik vind het raar. En wat met de dubbele betekenis van zowel adjectief als bijwoord?

Ik snap het niet. Het is mogelijk vandaag. Wat is mogelijk? Dat is verzwegen. Hoe kan 'mogelijk' dan adjectief zijn bij 'vandaag'?


----------



## ThomasK

'Koppelwerkwoord' natuurlijk, sorry! _(En opmerkelijk hoe je die 'daar' in je zin zo lekker "buiten" de zin plaatst, op de manier die Marrish zo intrigeerde - en een beetje irriteerde ;-))_

Nu, ik probeer:
- een adj. kan je attributief (bij een substantief) of predicatief gebruiken (bij een koppelwerkwoord); het blijft een adjectief
- _het is *mogelijk*_ (adj.) =/= _*mogelijk* komen we niet op tijd_  (adverbium, bijwoord, bij de hele zin, want een parafrase is: _het is mogelijk dat we niet op tijd komen...)._ Je kunt een aantal adjectieven immers als adv. gebruiken, zoals in _De snelle jongen zal snel komen_ ...  (Misschien is _mogelijk_ als adv. trouwens alleen een verkorting van _mogelijkerwijze/-wijs_)
- In de gegeven zin is mogelijk een predicatief adj. bij _het_, pronomen voor een tevoren vermeld feit, zou ik zeggen [_dat we niet op tijd komen_]...

Intussen verneem ik graag wat je met de term 'adjectief' associeert.


----------



## eno2

Marrish? Ik zie Marrisch niet in deze draad.






ThomasK said:


> . (Misschien is _mogelijk_ als adv. trouwens alleen een verkorting van _mogelijkerwijze/-wijs_)


 Daarvoor moest ik eens terugscrollen naar mijn #3: 





> In de zin '_Laten we zo vroeg mogelijk vertrekken' is 'mogelijk' bijwoord maar betekent niet 'misschien, possibly', maar wel 'als kan, as possible'._






ThomasK said:


> Intussen verneem ik graag wat je met de term 'adjectief' associeert.


 Mijn grammaticale kennis is goed verroest. Met adjectief bij zn.nw heb ik geen probleem. Maar predicatief is moeilijk...


----------



## ThomasK

'Zo vroeg als mogelijk': interessant geval omdat hier *'vroeg'* het bijwoord is ('vroeg vertrekken'), terwijl *'mogelijk' *in die verkorte bijzin weer een predicatief gebruikt adj. is: _(als) [het] mogelijk [is]'... 

Nu, geen zorg over die grammaticale kennis. Ik wilde vooral weten hoe je een adj. definieerde omdat het eventueel de denkfout verklaart. En Marrish stelde niet al te lang geleden een vraag over de plaats van adverbia in bijzinnen... Vandaar... _


----------



## eno2

lizardo_jr said:


> My girlfriend (she is Belgian)



I hope she enjoys your thread. . It's beyond me to reply all this in English.


----------



## ThomasK

Ohohoh, forgive us. But I think this is the main thing:

As for  your question (_Is het vandaag klaar? / hHt is mogelijk vandaag_) it should be clear that you can simply say: _Het is vandaag mogelijk. _So in principle there is no contradiction as for the rule in Dutch. 

_Unmarked_ position in Dutch/  NL : adv. before object/predicate.
Marked:
- A: putting the adv. at the beginning in order to emphasize (_Morgen is het klaar/ Vandaag is het mogelijk_), or
- B (_less obvious, only in spoken language, I think_): adv. at the end, after obj. pred. (as in the "deviant" sentence you quoted).

Conclusion as for me : unmarked and marked (A) are quite OK; marked (B) is not so common.


----------



## eno2

Iets lichtjes anders: Synoniemennet geeft 17 synoniemen van mogelijk. Daarvan kunnen er 4 als bijwoord gebruikt worden.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessant idee. Nu, ik zou bijna niet weten hoe je die info juist kunt weergeven, en ik durf betwijfelen dat het ook altijd klopt. Ik bedoel: ik zie 'denkbaar' geregeld voorkomen, maar het is volgens mij nooit een synoniem van 'misschien'  of 'wellicht'. Ik kan zeggen: _Het is denkbaar dat ik dat doe_, maar *_Denkbaar doe ik dat_ ????

De bw./bn.-aanduiding is geregeld betwistbaar. Sommige woorden zijn alleen bw., maar andere zijn gewoon adj./ bn. die soms als bw. gebruikt kunnen worden (zoals je ook merkt in het Engels : voeg -ly toe aan een bn. en je hebt in principe een bw.!


----------



## eno2

Even voor mezelf samenvatten:


Het is vandaag mogelijk en het is mogelijk vandaag betekenen allebei hetzelfde: Het kan vandaag. Het is mogelijk vandaag (…dat) is dubbelzinnig en kan ook betekenen: het is misschien vandaag (…dat).


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Hmm. In België zou dan "mogelijkerwijze" of "mogelijks" gebruikt worden. Volgens "Taaladvies" behoort "mogelijks" niet tot de standaardtaal (dwz: in Nederland begrijpt/gebruikt men het niet).



Oké, kennelijk is de zin niet dubbelzinnig in Vlaanderen, waar _mogelijk_ niet algemeen als bijwoord in gebruik is, maar vooral of alleen als adjectief.

In Nederland is de zin zeer zeker dubbelzinnig. Omdat in de zin waarin _mogelijk_ als bijwoord (dus in de betekenis van _misschien_) optreedt, sprake is van een ongemarkeerde woordvolgorde, zoals ook al door ThomasK is opgemerkt, zal bij afwezigheid van verhelderende context in Nederland de neiging erg groot zijn om deze ‘adverbiale interpretatie’ aan te houden. Ongemarkeerd gaat bij gebrek aan context immers voor gemarkeerd.

Nu wil ik er meteen haastig aan toevoegen dat bijwoordelijke bepalingen wel degelijk ook op de laatste zinsplaats kunnen staan zonder dat er dan meteen sprake is van een gemarkeerde volgorde. Zolang deze bijwoordelijke bepalingen maar voldoende massa hebben, is er niets aan de hand.

Zoals ik al in een eerdere post zei, bezetten voorzetselconstituenten erg graag de laatste zinsplaats. In onderstaande tabel zijn de zinnen 5 tot en met 8 even ongemarkeerd als hun tegenhangers in zin 1 tot en met 4. Dat de zinnen toch nog gemarkeerd zijn, ligt nu niet aan de plaats van de voorzetselconstituenten, maar aan de plaatsing van _dat optreden_ in de uitloop.

[CODE]|     | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|     |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| --- | ------------- | ------- | -------------------------- | ----------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 1   | Het           | is      |                            | mogelijk                |              | op 'n stralend zonnige dag, | dat optreden. |
| 2   | Het           | zal     |                            | mogelijk                | zijn         | op 'n stralend zonnige dag, | dat optreden. |
| 3   | Het           | zou     |                            | mogelijk                | moeten zijn  | op 'n stralend zonnige dag, | dat optreden. |
| 4   | Het           | is      |                            | mogelijk                | geweest      | op 'n stralend zonnige dag, | dat optreden. |
| 5   | Het           | is      | op 'n stralend zonnige dag | mogelijk,               |              |                             | dat optreden. |
| 6   | Het           | zal     | op 'n stralend zonnige dag | mogelijk                | zijn,        |                             | dat optreden. |
| 7   | Het           | zou     | op 'n stralend zonnige dag | mogelijk                | moeten zijn, |                             | dat optreden. |
| 8   | Het           | is      | op 'n stralend zonnige dag | mogelijk                | geweest,     |                             | dat optreden. |
[/CODE]

Als een zinsdeel maar genoeg massa heeft, kan er zelfs een moment komen dat bezetting van de laatste zinsplaats nog de enig mogelijke optie wordt. Vooral zinsdelen waarin complete bijzinnen opgenomen zijn, kun je met goed fatsoen niet meer in het middenstuk zetten. De te prefereren volgorde wordt dan:

[CODE]|     | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      |  laatste zinsplaats                                                                          | uitloop       |
|     |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                                                                                              |               |
| --- | ------------- | ------- | -------------------------- | ----------------------- | ------------ | -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- | ------------- |
| 9   | Dat optreden  | wordt   |                            | mogelijk                |              | op de dag dat die altijd ruziënde bandleden hun onzinnige geschilletjes eens gaan bijleggen. |               |
[/CODE]

Merk op dat ik de uitloop nu leeg heb gelaten, omdat zinsdelen met weinig massa (in dit geval _dat optreden_) maar moeilijk kunnen volgen op zinsdelen met veel massa.

De reguliere volgorde is in het geval van zinsdelen met grote massa ten sterkste af te raden:

[CODE]|     | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                                                                                            | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|     |               |         | overige zinsdelen                                                                             inherente elementen     |              |                             |               |
| --- | ------------- | ------- | ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- | ----------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 10  | Dat optreden  | wordt   | op de dag dat die altijd ruziënde bandleden hun onzinnige geschilletjes eens gaan bijleggen | mogelijk.               |              |                             |               |
[/CODE]

[WORDT VERVOLGD]


----------



## bibibiben

[VERVOLG]

Wat in de E-ANS echter onvoldoende belicht blijft, is dat de _gemarkeerde_ volgorde ook niet altijd even gebruikelijk is.

Sommige korte bijwoordelijke bepalingen van tijd die geen voorzetselconstituent zijn en die dus bepalingen zijn die geacht worden zich prima te kunnen handhaven in een _gemarkeerde_ volgorde (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/02/02/04/body.html), kun je toch niet al te gemakkelijk op de laatste zinsplaats kwijt:

[CODE]|           | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|           |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| --------- | ------------- | ------- | -------------------------- | ----------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 11(?)     | Dat optreden  | wordt   |                            | mogelijk                |              | ooit.                       |               |
| 12 | Dat optreden  | wordt   |                            | mogelijk                |              | eerder.                     |               |
[/CODE]

Deze volgorde is nu verre te verkiezen:

[CODE]|          | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|          |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| -------- | ------------- | ------- | -------------------------- | ----------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 13       | Dat optreden  | wordt   | ooit                       | mogelijk.               |              |                             |               |
| 14       | Dat optreden  | wordt   | eerder                     | mogelijk.               |              |                             |               |
[/CODE]

Aan de andere kant zijn er ook korte bijwoordelijke bepalingen van tijd (die geen voorzetselconstituent zijn) die zich niet alleen prima kunnen handhaven op de laatste zinsplaats, maar zelfs de indruk wekken dat in de zin sprake is van een reguliere, ongemarkeerde woordvolgorde:

[CODE]|          | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|          |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| -------- | ------------- | ------- | ---------------------------- | --------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 15       | Het           | is      |                              | mooi weer             |              | vandaag.                    |               |
| 16       | Het           | wordt   |                              | zonnig                |              | vanmiddag.                  |               |
| 17       | Dat gedrag    | was     |                              | normaal               |              | indertijd.                  |               |
[/CODE]

Ik denk dat er genoeg sprekers zijn die de zinnen hierboven willen gelijkstellen aan de ongemarkeerde volgorde:

[CODE]|          | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|          |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| -------- | ------------- | ------- | ---------------------------- | --------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 18       | Het           | is      | vandaag                      | mooi weer.            |              |                             |               |
| 19       | Het           | wordt   | vanmiddag                    | zonnig.               |              |                             |               |
| 20       | Dat gedrag    | was     | indertijd                    | normaal.              |              |                             |               |
[/CODE]

Mogelijk speelt een rol dat deze bijwoordelijke bepalingen ooit als volwaardige voorzetselconstituenten te beschouwen waren (_van de dag, van de middag, in der tijd_). Wie weet.

Wat wel opmerkelijk is: hoe meer zinsdelen (met meer massa) tussen 1e pool en laatste zinsplaats worden gezet, hoe duidelijker het wordt dat er wel degelijk sprake moet zijn van een gemarkeerde woordvolgorde. Vooral opvulling van de 2e pool heeft een sterke invloed:

[CODE]|          | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|          |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| -------- | ------------- | ------- | ---------------------------- | --------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 21       | Het           | is      |                              | mooi weer             | geworden     | vandaag.                    |               |
| 22       | Het           | belooft |                              | zonnig                | te worden    | vanmiddag.                  |               |
| 23       | Dat gedrag    | werd    | uiteraard                    | normaal               | gevonden     | indertijd.                  |               |
[/CODE]

Veel sprekers zullen nu volmondig beamen dat dit de ongemarkeerde volgorde moet zijn:

[CODE]|          | 1e zinsplaats | 1e pool | middenstuk                                           | 2e pool      | laatste zinsplaats          | uitloop       |
|          |               |         | overige zinsdelen              inherente elementen   |              |                             |               |
| -------- | ------------- | ------- | ---------------------------- | --------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ------------- |
| 24       | Het           | is      | vandaag                      | mooi weer             | geworden.    |                             |               |
| 25       | Het           | belooft | vanmiddag                    | zonnig                | te worden.   |                             |               |
| 26       | Dat gedrag    | werd    | indertijd | uiteraard        | normaal               | gevonden.    |                             |               |
[/CODE]

Kortom, NT2’ers doen er goed aan om geen al te wilde experimenten uit te halen met de laatste zinsplaats. Intonatie, zinsdeelmassa, het aantal zinsdelen en de aard van de zinsdelen, dat alles bepaalt hoe acceptabel het is om een zinsdeel op de laatste zinsplaats te zetten. Alleen voorzetselconstituenten kun je vrijwel altijd veilig parkeren op de laatste zinsplaats. Dat is dan ook iets om NT2’ers te onderwijzen. Voor bijwoordelijke bepalingen van tijd die geen voorzetselconstituent zijn, kun je als beste advies geven dat je er goed aan doet om ze op te bergen in het middenstuk. En is wat meer nadruk nodig, zet ze dan op de eerste zinsplaats.

P.S. Het is een crime om in de nieuwe omgeving van Wordreference tabellen in te voegen. Het is te hopen dat het binnenkort weer mogelijk is om met één druk op de knop Word-inhoud of rich tekst in het algemeen in te voegen. Wat een barre ellende.


----------



## eno2

Boven mijn petje. Lizardo_jr zal ook onder een steentje kruipen. 

Ik zie geen ontoelaatbaarheden. Het taalgevoel zou die wel signaleren.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Lizardo_jr zal ook onder een steentje kruipen.



Nou, die was al veeeeele posts geleden onder dat steentje gekropen! 

Lizardo_jr kreeg van mij in post #2 overigens wel degelijk antwoord. Keurig in het Engels. Poster 3 stapte over in het Nederlands. Vanaf toen zal Lizardo_jr al afgehaakt zijn. Nou ja, het antwoord was toch al binnen, zullen we maar zeggen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nou, die was al veeeeele posts geleden onder dat steentje gekropen!
> 
> Lizardo_jr kreeg van mij in post #2 overigens wel degelijk antwoord. Keurig in het Engels. Poster 3 stapte over in het Nederlands. Vanaf toen zal Lizardo_jr al afgehaakt zijn. Nou ja, het antwoord was toch al binnen, zullen we maar zeggen.


Arme Lizardo als die met #2 alleen verder moet. Ik vertaalde dan ook mijn #3.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Adjective: Het is vandaag mogelijk = Vandaag is het mogelijk = It's possible today.
> Adverb: Het is mogelijk vandaag = Mogelijk is het vandaag = It's possibly today.




I don't see any difference between "vandaag is het mogelijk" and "het is mogelijk vandaag", just as long as you use "mogelijk" in the sense of "feasable".  I would use them both without a further thought. In the sentence '_Laten we zo vroeg mogelijk vertrekken', mogelijk ' is an adverb, but it means 'as possible', and not 'possibly'. _


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Arme Lizardo als die met #2 alleen verder moet. Ik vertaalde dan ook mijn #3.




Okay, let me summarize in English my other contributions as well (plus elaborate on them here and there).

It’s important to distinguish between unmarked word order and marked word order. The unmarked word order is used to make neutral statements, without stressing nor unstressing certain elements in the sentence.

The table below shows two *unmarked sentences*. The sentences are broken down into constituents, each of them occupying its own slot.

_Mogelijk_ is used as an adjective (meaning _possible_ or _feasible_) in sentence 1. As a so-called inherent constituent it needs to be placed right before the second verbal pole, which is left empty in this sentence.

_Mogelijk_ is used as an adverb (meaning _possibly_ or _maybe_) in sentence 2. As a modal adverb, _mogelijk_ can’t be an inherent constituent.
[CODE]|     | pre-field     | 1st pole | middle field                                            | 2nd pole     | post-field                  | right dislocation       |
|     |               |          | other constituents                |inherent constituents|              |                             |                         |
| --- | ------------- | -------- | --------------------------------- | ------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ----------------------- |
| 1   | Dat optreden  | is       | vandaag                           | mogelijk (adj.).    |              |                             |                         |
| 2   | Dat optreden  | is       | mogelijk (adv.) | vandaag.        |                     |              |                             |                         |
[/CODE]

The next table shows three *marked sentences*.

_Mogelijk_ in sentence 3 is an adverb and is in post-field position. It cannot carry stress in this position. In fact, it needs to be unstressed. Stressing _vandaag_ in sentence 3 is also strongly advised. Only if you hit the right intonation this sentence may sound acceptable, albeit rather contrived. Using _misschien_ rather than _mogelijk_ would be a much better option. Or you can use the so-called comma intonation, signaling a right dislocation structure (sentence 3a). Right-dislocated adverbials can be either stressed or unstressed. _Mogelijk_ is necessarily an after-thought when right-dislocated, which is not the case when it’s in post-field position.

In sentence 4, it’s _vandaag_ that needs to be unstressed, while at the same time _mogelijk_, now an adjective, can be stressed.

[CODE]|     | pre-field     | 1st pole | middle field                                            | 2nd pole     | post-field                  | right dislocation       |
|     |               |          | other constituents                |inherent constituents|              |                             |                         |
| --- | ------------- | -------- | --------------------------------- | ------------------- | ------------ | --------------------------- | ----------------------- |
| 3   | Dat optreden  | is       | vandaag                           |                     |              | mogelijk (adv.).            |                         |
| 3a  | Dat optreden  | is       | vandaag,                          |                     |              |                             | mogelijk (adv.).        |
| 4   | Dat optreden  | is       |                                   | mogelijk (adj.)     |              | vandaag.                    |                         |
[/CODE]

Sentences 1 and 3 sound different when spoken out aloud, but look the same in written form. Ambiguity can be eliminated if enough context is provided. Without sufficient context, though, the sentence will certainly be interpreted as being unmarked (= sentence 1).

The same is true for sentences 2 and 4: the unmarked word order will prevail if no sufficient context is available. As is pointed out by other posters in this thread, sentence 4 may not sound ambiguous to Flemish ears. While you can use _mogelijk_ as an adverb in the Netherlands, speakers in Belgium apparently don’t. They seem to prefer _mogelijks_ instead, making sentence 2 an uncommon construction.

Although many prepositional constituents can occupy the post-field position without causing any headaches, many other constituents are not that flexible. _Mogelijk_, for example, will most likely be replaced by _misschien_ or _mogelijkerwijs_ in this position. _Ooit_ (_ever_) or _eerder _(_earlier_), to name just a few adverbs, will hardly be seen in post-field position either. Especially not in writing, as lack of stress can’t be indicated.

_Vandaag_ can be used in post-field position without any trouble, but increasing the number and/or length of constituents between first pole and post-field will also considerably increase the markedness. Especially filling up the second verbal pole will have this effect. Sentence 4 below may come across as relatively unmarked to some speakers, but sentence 5 will generally be felt as strongly marked. Sentence 6 is clearly the unmarked one.

[CODE]|     | pre-field     | 1st pole | middle field                                            | 2nd pole                        | post-field                  | right dislocation       |
|     |               |          | other constituents                |inherent constituents|                                 |                             |                         |
| --- | ------------- | -------- | --------------------------------- | ------------------- | ------------------------------- | --------------------------- | ----------------------- |
| 4   | Dat optreden  | is       |                                   | mogelijk (adj.)     |                                 | vandaag.                    |                         |
| 5   | Dat optreden  | zou      |                                   | mogelijk (adj.)     | moeten zijn geweest             | vandaag.                    |                         |
| 6   | Dat optreden  | zou      | vandaag                           | mogelijk (adj.)     | moeten zijn geweest.            |                             |                         |
[/CODE]


Non-native speakers should be aware of the many pitfalls presented by putting constituents in post-field position. Intonation, specific slots filled or not, number of constituents combined with their nature and length determine whether this slot can easily be filled or should rather be left empty. When in doubt, more often than not it may be safer to avoid using the post-field, especially in writing. Unless you’re dealing with prepositional constituents, that is. The longer prepositional constituents are, the more natural it will sound if you put them right after the second verbal pole.


----------

